# My second game!



## Neuron (Sep 12, 2011)

Well,I have been coding continuosly since i posted about my last game and because of that my second game is complete (there are many improvement to be made though).Its named AsteroidSurvivor and there are asteroids! 
Screeny:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9O4F4.jpg


Download links(without dlls):
if you have the dlls from my worm game copy-paste them into the folder of AsteroidSurvivor.exe

Rapidshare-Link
Mediafire-Link


If you don't have the dlls download these:

Rapidshare
Mediafire


Unfornately my Onam holidays are over and i won't get much time for 'game-development'.Anyway i will improve this one when i get time.Enjoy the game and do report if you find any bugs.

Oh! and today is my birthday.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2011)

happy birthday dude 

This one looks polished.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday 

And keep going


----------



## nims11 (Sep 12, 2011)

Happy birthday buddy!
keep on the good job..


----------



## vickybat (Sep 12, 2011)

Happy birthday neuron.
Nice game buddy. 

My top score yet is 102.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Neuron 
Nice game 
My highest score till now is 26


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, happy birthday... 

BTW, if you don't mind, why don't you put your game on Github?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Buddy
Nice game 

My highest score-75


----------



## Neuron (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you all and keep playing.



Garbage said:


> Hey, happy birthday...
> 
> BTW, if you don't mind, why don't you put your game on Github?



I didn't know about Github.Let me check that site out.


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 12, 2011)

happy b'day dude!! Nice efforts. Keep it up


----------



## Neuron (Sep 13, 2011)

^^Thank you.

I fixed some bugs and added some more features.The ufo is much more agile now.Replace the old exe file with this one.

Rapidshare
Mediafire


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice @Neuron 


Guys, here is my impressive top score 
*i.imgur.com/q0NiQ.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Sep 14, 2011)

you can modify the game to replace astroids with zombies, it will be more fun!


----------

